# Stihl MS 361 or Dolmar PS 6400



## DTB

Hello Everyone!

I am new to this forum and wanted opinions on the Stihl MS 361 and the Dolmar PS 6400. I need a new chainsaw that will handle just about anything I throw at it. I have an MS 250 Stihl that is being overworked for firewood cutting. Which one would serve me best? I noticed that all of Stihl's saws are being manufactured in VA. now and they are using metal housings on the outside of the saws. Is quality improving or going down? Dealer support is not a problem.

Thanks,

DTB


----------



## COLD_IRON

There both good saws and you will be happy with either. The 6400 can however be converted to a 7900 later on with a P+C kit.


----------



## hornett224

*the Dolmar can be converted to larger CCs and will oil the chain.*

the stihl has a better dealer network for support but can't be converted and has crappy fuel and oil caps.Stihls haven't been know for oiling well lately.the 361 does feel better in the hand than the 6400.


----------



## Brushwacker

DTB said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum and wanted opinions on the Stihl MS 361 and the Dolmar PS 6400. I need a new chainsaw that will handle just about anything I throw at it. I have an MS 250 Stihl that is being overworked for firewood cutting. Which one would serve me best? I noticed that all of Stihl's saws are being manufactured in VA. now and they are using metal housings on the outside of the saws. Is quality improving or going down? Dealer support is not a problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DTB



I recently bought a Makita 6401 which I believe is the same as the Dolmar 6400. I've run both the 361 and 6401 a couple hours or more both new and on differant days. What I believe the 6401 has going for it over the 361 is a much lower price ( at least mine was at 369.40 w/ shipping on ebay new), and I believe if I were to run the 2 side by side the 6401 feels significantly more powerful new and stock. Both saws are smooth and the air filter on the 6401 got very little sawdust collected in it in the time I used it. I don't remember the condition of the filter on the 361 after using it. I think the 361 will beat the 6401 hands down in balance and handling when it comes to resale value it probably will get you enough money back to even out the cost to own. My o44 feels much better limbing then the 6401 and I would attribute that mainly to the center of gravity and shape of the handlebar. To lift up the saw and reach straight out feels much easiar with a Stihl to me. The 6401 wants to hang to my left when I lift it up which hinders reach and I find my left hand moving to the right of the handle bar because the left part is to far forward when reaching out. Just bucking a log that design feels ok but if I am limbing much I'd go for a 361 or 440. If initial cost is a big factor the 6401 and it has the potential to upgrade the power considerably for $200. The Stihls with a muffler mod will improve their power too but it would probably be an expensive challange to make them cut like a 7900 for power.
As far as stihl reliability and durability I am sold on the 026 through Ms660 generation of saws. Not sure if the 361 or 441 will take as much abuse. Mabe they will, I don't know. Same with the new Dolmars.


----------



## scryan

I bought a 361 with a 20" bar this spring and I LOVE it. I've yet to find anything that slows it down. I think it'll probably come down to dealer availability. Up here at least you can't swing a dead cat without hitting a Stihl dealer. The Dolmar guy always seems to be in the woods and his shop is closed. 

SCR


----------



## sdaly

I had been using my MS 210 (same "class" as your MS 250 just a little smaller) for firewood cutting. It became apparent that I was working that little saw way too hard, so I got a MS 361. Of course I expected it to handle bigger wood and perform better but...WOW! I really had no idea what a "night-and-day" difference there'd be compared to my MS 210. Yes, it is built much more solidly, and you can certainly feel it. I can completely bury all 20 inches of that bar and RSC chain and the MS 361 rips though it with ease. In contrast, my little MS 210 would get so hot and start smoking after burying its 16" bar I thought it was about to catch fire. I'd have to coax my MS 210 along when using the full bar length to keep it from choking, whereas the MS 361 just pulls right through like it's nothing.

The decomp valve on this saw is unnecessary in my opinion. If I remember, sometimes I'll push it in when cold starting, but otherwise I don't use it. The chain oiler works so much better on the MS 361 than my MS 210.

Sorry I'm not familiar with the Dolmar, but I can vouch for the MS 361 being an excellent "all-around" saw. I finally just drained the fuel and oil from my MS 210 and put it up on a shelf in my shed since I really don't have any desire to reach for it anymore. I'll keep the MS 210 as a backup saw, but my MS 361 does everything so well I just use it all the time.


----------



## Swamp Yankee

hornett224 speaks the truth

I've already replaced 2 caps in less than a year on my 192t. 
Either saw has an excellent reputation and will serve you well. Pick the one you like, you're the one using it.

Take Care


----------



## GlennG

Every saw manufacturer gets lucky and produces a masterpeice. For me its

Stihl 066
Dolmar 7900
Husky372
Dolmar 5100
Stihl 200t

BTW this thread should be moved to "chainsaw"


----------



## SawTroll

GlennG said:


> Every saw manufacturer gets lucky and produces a masterpeice. For me its
> 
> Stihl 066
> Dolmar 7900
> Husky372
> Dolmar 5100
> Stihl 200t
> 
> BTW this thread should be moved to "chainsaw"



The MS361 sure belongs on that list, as does the NE346xp.........  :greenchainsaw: 





Seriously, the 361 is a much handier and lighter saw than the 6400 (the differense is not fully reflected in the specs), but has a tad less power.
I guess it all comes down to what you use the saw for - in the woods I would sure prefere the 361........


----------

